# [RESOLU]Enregistrement de son

## Anard

Bonjour,

Je ne parviens pas à enregistrer des pistes audio depuis gnome-sound-recorder ou kdenlive. En revanche, Skype détecte très bien mon micro et ça fonctionne bien (mon micro est en fait celui de la webcam).

Quand je lance pavucontrol, il voit bien ma webcam comme entrée son mais dans l'onglet "Enregistrement", il ne trouve que Skype qui ait besoin de l'utilisation du micro (même avec ces 3 applications lancées).

https://imgur.com/tcMpETE.png

https://imgur.com/ShTCcfH.png

https://imgur.com/xMSGwI6.png

Pourriez-vous m'aider à comprendre ce qui se passe ?

Merci beaucoup.

emerge --info kdenlive

emerge --info pavucontrol

----------

## pti-rem

Bonsoir,

Sans parler de Skype,

gnome-sound-recorder ne trouve pas le micro ?

et indépendament kdenlive non plus ?

Je trouve un plugin dsnoop (ALSA) pour partager le micro (c'est peut-être ancien) :

 *Quote:*   

> dsnoop is the equivalent of the dmix plugin, but for recording sound. The dsnoop plugin allows several applications to record from the same device simultaneously.

 

Il faudrait peut-être trouver la même chose pour PulseAudio ; partager une source pour plusieurs applications d'enregistrement.

J'imagine que c'est plus simple à faire que ce que l'on pense.

J'arrive à enregistrer la même source simultanément (un flux radio web) avec Audacity et gnome-sound-recorder.

Même chose avec le micro interne du transportable comme source.

Je ne me souviens pas avoir eu à aller dans les fichiers de configuration de PulseAudio.

```
media-sound/pulseaudio-13.0-r1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth caps dbus elogind gdbm glib gtk orc qt5 ssl tcpd udev webrtc-aec -doc -equalizer -gconf -ipv6 -jack -libsamplerate -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset (-oss) -realtime (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -systemd -test -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

FEATURES="strict ipc-sandbox binpkg-docompress userpriv network-sandbox binpkg-logs preserve-libs userfetch protect-owned assume-digests sandbox unmerge-orphans news distlocks sfperms xattr usersandbox pid-sandbox multilib-strict config-protect-if-modified parallel-fetch usersync unmerge-logs unknown-features-warn merge-sync qa-unresolved-soname-deps binpkg-dostrip fixlafiles ebuild-locks"
```

----------

## Anard

Merci, j'ai la même chose concernant pulseaudio.

Si je parlais de Skype c'était simplement pour écarter un souci matériel ou un paramètre manquant dans le noyau. Puisque ça roule pour lui.

En fait, je ne cherche pas particulièrement à utiliser le micro sur plusieurs applications en même temps. Je voudrais simplement qu'en lancant kdenlive ou gnome-sound-recorder (même s'il faut qu'ils soient seuls), j'ai accès à mon micro.

Pour le moment, rien du tout puisque pavucontrol ne semble même pas remarquer qu'une application ayant besoin du micro a été lancée.

EDIT : Petite question, dans les paramètres d'Xfce (xfce4-settings-manager), je n'ai pas d'onglet "Son", je n'y accède que par le greffon PulseAudio du tableau de bord. est-ce qu'il ne me manque pas quelque chose ?

----------

## pti-rem

 *Anard wrote:*   

> Pour le moment, rien du tout puisque pavucontrol ne semble même pas remarquer qu'une application ayant besoin du micro a été lancée.

 

C'est uniquement lors de l'enregistrement que pavucontrol 4.0 me montre l'application ou les applications qui enregistre(nt). Autrement l'onglet Enregistrement ne me montre rien ;

ou plutôt : « Aucune application n'enregistre actuellement du son » (https://i.goopics.net/Zag21.png)

 *Anard wrote:*   

> dans les paramètres d'Xfce (xfce4-settings-manager), je n'ai pas d'onglet "Son", je n'y accède que par le greffon PulseAudio

 

Je n'ai pas d'icône "Son" non plus dans ma version de xfce4-settings-manager (xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.16.2). Et je ne l'utilise pas en fait.

Je gère tout comme toi avec le greffon PulseAudio attaché à un tableau de bord.

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ arecord  --list-devices

**** Liste des Périphériques Matériels CAPTURE ****

carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]

  Sous-périphériques: 0/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ aplay --list-devices

**** Liste des Périphériques Matériels PLAYBACK ****

carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]

  Sous-périphériques: 0/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 1: ALC269VB Digital [ALC269VB Digital]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

carte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], périphérique 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

----------

## Anard

 *Quote:*   

> C'est uniquement lors de l'enregistrement que pavucontrol 4.0 me montre l'application ou les applications qui enregistre(nt).

 

Merci !

C'était tout simplement ça : en lançant l'enregistrement dans gnome-sound-recorder ou kdenlive, pavucontrol m'indique maintenant que celui-ci utilise "Monitor of Audio input". En choisissant alors ma webcam, ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

----------

